# kostenloses php webhosting?



## chpa (4. September 2004)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

habe bei google die ganze Zeit nach einem Anbieter gesucht, der PHP Webhosting kostenlos anbietet. Aber nichts richtiges gefunden. 

Kennt jemand einen solchen Anbieter den er mir empfehlen könnte. 

Danke


----------



## imweasel (4. September 2004)

Hi,

also einen Hoster der dir kostenlos PHP zur Verfügung stellt kann ich dir leider nicht empfehlen, aber wieso schaust du dir nicht die gängigen Angebote an (gibts schon für wenig Geld) und suchst du das passende aus.

Eine kleine Übersicht findest du z.B. hier


----------



## Sven Petruschke (4. September 2004)

--> http://www.pits-security.de
Aber mit bezahltem Webspace bist Du besser beraten.


----------



## micha-bbg (5. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chpa _
> *Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
> 
> habe bei google die ganze Zeit nach einem Anbieter gesucht, der PHP Webhosting kostenlos anbietet. Aber nichts richtiges gefunden.
> ...



Morjen,

Schau mal auf http://www.internetworx.de - dort gibt es zwar nur 1MB Speicher, aber PHP 4.3.8 ist dabei. Speicher kannst Du für EINMALIG 5€ / 10€ auf 5MB / 10MB erweitern. Ich war da mal 'ne ganze Zeit dort und eigentlich zufrieden.

Gruß Micha


----------



## newimer (5. September 2004)

http://user-portal.net
glaub ich


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. September 2004)

http://www.funpic.de


----------



## Mirko D (5. September 2004)

->http://home.pages.at


----------

